# where can i go for crappies



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

what lakes in sw ohio can i go... around colerain
i don't want to drive for ever


----------



## russ (Feb 7, 2006)

East Fork, Indian, and St. Marys are all doing REAL well right now. GOOD LUCK!!!

RUSS
www.midwestcrappie.com


----------



## eazyE (Apr 29, 2006)

I've been lookin to head down to Indian Lake in my 14 foot jon boat. I only have a 40 lb thrust trolling motor so I know I need to find a launch close to where fish are biting well. Any advice on a good public launch spot that I could easily, quickly, and safely motor over to and be able to catch some crappie?


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

i heard miami white water park has crappies... wonder if winton woods does


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

cj brown indian st marys are all good


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I go the GMR for my Crappie. I got tired of driving an hour to Indian lake. I found this killer crapppie hole outside of troy.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

i heard campbells has crappies


----------

